# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Excel 2007 Issue : How To Get ListBox Items To Filter Pivot Table?

## Peytonput

So I'm new to the site! Very new to Excel 2007. I started with a company that hasn't made the upgrade to 2010 and beyond. I've tried multiple ways but can't seem to get it. I've spent a lot time on the web researching. What I'm trying to do is, Get a list box on my worksheet where my Pivot Tables and Graphs are located to filter all 8 of my pivot-tables. I've tried going in to the source code of VB in my worksheet and coding via what I've found online that never works. I've tried both ActiveX and User-form. I've tried Recording Macros then changing the code to reflect the list box or combo box. I get debug errors like 1004. If anyone is out there willing to help i would appreciate it.


-If this is referenced somewhere else within the website please inform me.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello Peytonput, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

